# Montreal



## SneakerPimp

Am I the only one from Montreal? Est-ce-que je suis la seule qui habite a Montreal?


----------



## scott1

Salut!Moi je suis de Québec. >Dis-le moi si tu veux parler! Ou tout autres personnes de Québec!


----------



## SneakerPimp

Awesome! C'est sur je veut te parler. Anglo ou Franco? I'm English


----------



## scott1

Salut!Je parle français mais anglais aussi ! As-tu eu mon e-mail?


----------



## emepe22

Je suis de montréal


----------



## SneakerPimp

Oooh, whereabouts? I'm just off the West Island.


----------



## littlemimi

Salut tout le monde.Je suis Mimi, je viens de Montreal mais je vis a Toronto depuis un petit bout de temps.Je voudrais aussi chatter avec vous.I speak English as well (clearly







)


----------



## emepe22

Il y a ce sitehttp://amgif.qc.caet selon ce qui est écrit, il y a des groupes organisés au Québec.


----------



## aflellemap

Just curious if I can find someone from Ohio. I am from Georgetown in Ohio, and am looking for someone nearby to discuss.


----------



## nootka

I was so happy when I found this topic. Then I noticed it's quite old.But anyhow, I'm from Montreal too and I'll be glad to get in contact with other IBS sufferers from Mtl.So, please PM me if interested.Mike


----------

